

How Scientific Gains Abroad Pay Off in the U.S. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/20/technology/20ping.html?ex=1366344000&en=c8cf5bd4dfb3b247&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
dangoldin
Well this doesn't seem like anything new to me. We all know that Google, MS,
IBM, and all the heavyweights are opening up research centers in China and
abroad.

The issue is that it is difficult for startups to get access to the research
coming out of those places - thus encouraging startups in the native land,
like Zoho.

